# Spam PM



## sisco (Jan 9, 2008)

I just got a PM that I would consider SPAM, who do I forward it to?


----------



## emtee (Jan 9, 2008)

I got it too. Can I turn off private messaging? I don't care to get this junk, and this is the second time in less than a month. There isn't anything I'm going to write that I can't let all of you see.

Help us out Moderator!!!


----------



## rodbuilder (Jan 9, 2008)

I also got one this morning...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 9, 2008)

Man i feel left out...........


----------



## white cloud (Jan 9, 2008)

I got one to someone cakked jeanette all about budda


----------



## white cloud (Jan 9, 2008)

Can you smole budda?


----------



## richtee (Jan 9, 2008)

You can turn off PM's- but it stops members from sending them too. It's in the "User CP" menu.


----------



## gooose53 (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe it went to just those members who are in the western states....I didn't get one either........nobody likes me I guess.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 9, 2008)

gooose, that could be a good thing.......when it comes to spam.


----------



## smokeinpa (Jan 9, 2008)

I live on the eastern end in PA got one myself.


----------



## squeezy (Jan 9, 2008)

I got one too!


----------



## ron50 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going to take a look at it now.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 9, 2008)

Allot of us use the PM feature for different reasons. Somtimes it's better to use the PM feature isted of thread jacking.(getting off topic in someones thread)

We use it for allot of reasons. If you get a PM you don't like delete it!


----------



## ron50 (Jan 9, 2008)

The situation has been corrected. If anyone else receives any other SPAM via e-mail or pm please notify a moderator.
Thanks.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 9, 2008)

I missed out......yeah!
I get enough spam in my life.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess if get some SPAM in my messages,
 I'll slather on some musturd shake on a little rub and smoke it with some cherry to about 140Âº.


----------



## emtee (Jan 9, 2008)

I live in West Virginia (How bout them eers!!!!!!!!!). Anyway, it must have been hit and miss- I got hit. Whoever sent this had to join the forum to find our addresses. 

Rich, I don't really want to turn of the PM feature, but, having been a member of this group for only a short time, I have recived two of these spam jobs. I've never had this happen on any other forum in which I am a member- even the one I used to moderate. 

Even if I turn off the PM feature, I won't go away; I'll just tell you all what I want to say at the same time.


----------



## ba_loko (Jan 9, 2008)

emtee, as Ron demonstrated, the offender is always dealt with quickly.  I understand your frustration and can understand why you'd turn the PM feature off.  As for me, I'd delete them as well as add them to my "ignore" list.  I doubt that it does much good since they've been deleted from the list of members, but it's what I do.

BTW, glad you're not going anywhere.  I've enjoyed your input!


----------



## ron50 (Jan 9, 2008)

When we are advised of the situation we try to take corrective action as soon as possible. I do not believe there is a large amount of SPAM but it is a reality of life. 

Emtee, I've been a member here from 9 months and never received a SPAM in a private message. I wasn't aware you had received one prior to this but if you do in the future you should notify a moderator immediately so we can take corrective action if warranted. Or you can turn off the PM feauture of course.


----------



## figjam (Jan 9, 2008)

I got it this morning, but didn't bother reporting it since the offender (Jeanette) was already shown as *banned*


----------



## brewbek (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi,I'm new here, how's it going?"Buddhism has the characteristics of what would be expected in a cosmic religion for the future: it transcends a personal God, avoids dogmas and theology; it covers both the natural & spiritual, and it is based on a religious sense aspiring from the experience of all things as a meaningful unity" - Albert Einstein---Jeannettehttp://jeannette.50megs.com

I guess I'm not the only one to receive this PM.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't get one


----------



## swkegelguy (Jan 9, 2008)

Got it as well...


----------



## longshot (Jan 9, 2008)

Got the same message, she sounds like a real deep thinker and someone I might like to get to know better.......NOT
LS


----------



## big tex (Jan 9, 2008)

I got it too


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got the same BS myself.


----------



## possumgritz (Jan 9, 2008)

I was excited to see that I had received my first PM from this forum and soon got shot down to reality when I saw it was spam 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh well


----------



## raven1911 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got one too.

I wonder if she would care if I replied with a full dissertation of Jesus Christ??  I could get into many, many things.  Think she might care to debate Buddhism and Christianity?


----------



## fred420 (Jan 9, 2008)

got the same message..very annoying and completely unsolicited........


----------

